# Ice studs



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

https://www.kenjones.com/Scripts/XListAll.aspx?XGID=ICE_STUDS&calledFrom=

We use the bigger sizes on our hilos, they work great. The smaller ones will dramatically improve the performance of a 4 wheeler on ice or snow.
They aren't cheap, but quite durable.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I picked up about 200 of the similar type from Bergstrom. Have a carbide tip and everything. I haven't put them on cause my ice sled has studs but that was why I got them. I think they'd be great on a quad on the ice.


----------



## rmihelcich (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a z400 and i just do rec riding on the ice. Instead of paying all that money for those studs i went to Fastenal and picked up 600 1/2 #8 hex heads for about 10 bucks. They work really well for just tooling around on the ice. but can still get up and go if you need too.


----------



## richard_2010 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bought mine from maxigripstore and they are durable, work great on ice!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

So,, are you guys just drilling these into the knobs on the tires?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes.


----------

